# Déconnexions intempestives et signal Wifi faible depuis....



## solodown (13 Novembre 2010)

Déconnexions intempestives et signal Wifi faible depuis l'acquisition de Livebox V2

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème sur mon iMac(8,1) et iphone 3G, enfin, je crois que j'ai un problème ^^

Depuis que nous avons changer notre vieille LiveBox sagem par la nouvelle LiveBox V2 j'ai énormément de déconnexions intempestives et un signal Wifi très faible.

D'où le problème peut venir ? 
Mauvais canal ? 
Normes de la LB V2 pas compatible ? 
... 

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## solodown (15 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'a déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## Muti (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,

          J'ai également ce problème depuis que j'ai changé de live box ,je suis à orange ,en fait je ne peux pas te certifier que les causes en sont les mêmes ,pour ma part ,à peu près chaque fois que j'ai un problème de désynchronisation de live box ,j'appelle lâchement orange ,ou j'essaie de manipuler seule comme on me l'a indiqué ,essaies déjà de débrancher électriquement ta live box ,puis de la rebrancher et d'attendre 3' qu'elle se synchronise ,si ça ne fonctionne pas, appelles au secours ton fournisseur d'accès ,ça peut aussi être un problème de ligne ,dis moi quel est ton fournisseur d'accès je pourrais peut être si c'est orange t'indiquer la marche à suivre Quoi que si tu es en wifi et pas connecté par cable avec ton ordi ça peut être encore différent ,fais comme moi appelles lâchement le FAI!


----------



## solodown (16 Novembre 2010)

Je suis chez Orange donc une LiveBox 2 et en WiFi comme indiqué dans le premier message

Voici quelques informations techniques si ça peut aider



> 1.1     Nom du fabricant :     Sagem Communications
> 1.2     Nom de modèle :     Livebox 2
> 1.3     Pays :     France
> 1.4     Version logicielle :     FAST3XXX_681420
> ...


----------



## Muti (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir ,

            J'ai le regret de te dire que cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup ,personnellement je ne suis pas suffisamment technique pour ça ,mais je t'assure qu' avec orange ,pour ma part ,j'ai eu de la chance et qu'il m'est arrivé de tomber sur des bons techniciens ,de plus c'est le prix d'une communication locale ,c'est à dire 0 sur ton téléphone en illimité ,ça vaut pas le coup de se casser la nenette ,appelles aux heures creuses ,tôt le matin ou tard le soir ,c'est bien le diable si tu ne tombes pas sur un pro du pot  ,c'est le 3900, ça tu sais c'est sur ta facture et t'écoutes bien la dame qui cause !  ,si ton problème est coriace t'auras même un expert pour le même tarif ,dis moi t'as pas encore essayé ?Aller vas n'est pas peur suis mon exemple sois lâche !


----------



## solodown (18 Novembre 2010)

Muti a dit:


> si c'est orange t'indiquer la marche à suivre



C'est quoi cette marche à suivre


----------



## Muti (21 Novembre 2010)

as tu essayé de faire dans la barre d'adresse de safari  http//192.168.1.1 ça te conduit à la live box ensuite tu rentres ton identifiant de connection ,puis ton mot de passe de connection et tu vois ce qui se passe ,si cela t'amène sur une autre page ,tu choisis "préférence" là dans le mot de passe tu tapes ton mot de passe  puis  "admin " sous" admin"quelque fois ça suffit pour que ta live box se réinitialise ,mais j'insiste il est quand même plus simple de tel au FAI ,qui peut également en cas de difficulté te faire passer par une autre voix ,peux tu, nom d'une pipe en bois, me dire si tu as au moins essayé de téléphoner au FAI


----------



## Muti (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,
              Tu as de la chance je me suis levée du bon pied ,donc je vais t'indiquer la marche à suivre pour appeler ton FAI de manière efficace ;

1-Avec ta live box on t'as remis un carnet" LIVEBOX guide d'installation" ,et des papiers ,
Prends tout ça et met sur ce carnet à la page "informations importantes "

A-Colle l'étiquette de ta livebox dans nom livebox -clé sécurité 

B-lis tous les quadres à gauche et remplis les soigneusement ,tout est expliqué ,si tu as aussi tes informations TV (sous adsl ,à droite sous l'étiquette ) mets les également, fais tout cela très soigneusement EN VÉRIFIANT CHAQUE DÉTAIL ,chiffre ,lettre majuscule ou minuscule et vérifies plutôt 2 fois qu'une .

C-gardes toujours ce carnet à proximité de ta livebox et de ton téléphone ,ou munis t'en chaque fois que tu téléphoneras au FAI

 D-Munis toi aussi de ton téléphone portable dûment chargé et du n° de ton téléphone ,le FAI peut te le demander pour te rappeler  (surtout valable en cas de panne de téléphone fixe mais ça peut être aussi utile pour une panne d'adsl)

Voilà ,fais tout cela ,je vois que tu es junior peut être encore avec tes parents ,ils peuvent peut être t'aider ,et informes moi si j'ai pu t'être utile ou non et de la suite de l'affaire ,merci


----------

